# Prior Military Asking For Help With Apprenticeship Process.



## Jason_151 (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am wondering what the best approach would be to apply for an apprenticeship. I am most interested in joining the program in San Francisco and also want to know how hard it is on getting accepted. I am still currently active duty military (USAF) and will be separating in April of 2017. My goal is to start my apprenticeship around the time I separate. Any help would be highly appreciated.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Jason_151 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am wondering what the best approach would be to apply for an apprenticeship. I am most interested in joining the program in San Francisco and also want to know how hard it is on getting accepted. I am still currently active duty military (USAF) and will be separating in April of 2017. My goal is to start my apprenticeship around the time I separate. Any help would be highly appreciated.


Find the IBEW locals in your area and lookup on their websites how to apply. 

Getting accepted is never easy in the locations that have work, there is usually a long list of applicants. 

You may have non-union options but I can't help you with those.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

In the SF area the local IBEW branch is #6.

http://www.ibew6.org/

Click on the "contact us" link, and then the "JATC" link.

They detail the application process there. 

Good luck!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jason!

Look into Helmets to Hardhats.

https://www.helmetstohardhats.org/


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Welcome aboard Jason!
> 
> Look into Helmets to Hardhats.
> 
> https://www.helmetstohardhats.org/


And for any Canadians with the same question there is 

http://www.helmetstohardhats.ca/


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

I too planned well in advance to try and land an apprenticeship upon getting out of the army, but for the most part, the fact is, most employers need guys now, or they don't need them at all. 

I only got my job interview calls a couple days before my contract was up. Military experience did glow on a resume.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ink&Brass said:


> I too planned well in advance to try and land an apprenticeship upon getting out of the army, but for the most part, the fact is, most employers need guys now, or they don't need them at all.
> 
> I only got my job interview calls a couple days before my contract was up. Military experience did glow on a resume.


Are you currently working in the trade?


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Thank you for your service and welcome to the forum.

Don't forget you have the GI bill available. In a best case scenario if you could find a 3 year program to get a BS that would be awesome. They pay tuition and living expenses for 3 years IIRC. 

Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are you currently working in the trade?


Indeed! That probably would have been relevant information to provide. I've been with the same employer for the three years since I've been back to civilian life Writing my third year branch exam on Wednesday, then fourth year schooling comes up in April, so if all goes well I should be a Journeyman next June. :smartass:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Ink&Brass said:


> Indeed! That probably would have been relevant information to provide. I've been with the same employer for the three years since I've been back to civilian life Writing my third year branch exam on Wednesday, then fourth year schooling comes up in April, so if all goes well I should be a Journeyman next June. :smartass:


Excellent bro, glad to hear it's going well. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------

